# 🇪🇸 LaLiga 22/23 Season Previews 🇪🇸



## FTN (Aug 11, 2022)

How ready are FC Barcelona for the new LaLiga campaign?

Season Guide 22/23  https://bit.ly/FCBarcelona_22-23


----------



## FTN (Aug 11, 2022)

Real Madrid season guide 22/23. All the summer transfers & team news for the LaLiga champions  https://bit.ly/RealMadrid_22-23


----------



## FTN (Aug 11, 2022)

Atletico Madrid summer team news & transfers.

 

https://bit.ly/AtleticoMadrid_22-23


----------



## tommmm (Aug 11, 2022)

FTN said:


> Real Madrid season guide 22/23. All the summer transfers & team news for the LaLiga champions  https://bit.ly/RealMadrid_22-23


it is going to be Real again


----------



## FTN (Aug 11, 2022)

tommmm said:


> it is going to be Real again


Barcelona look more competitive though. Let's see.


----------

